# Bianchi Frames: CrMo vs. 631 Reynolds vs 7005 Alu



## BMWianchi (May 22, 2013)

(sorry to x-post from the frame section but it was getting no love)

Just wondering what your guys' opinions were. I'm a fan of Bianchis road bike symmetry (vigorelli, imola, eros, etc.) and am looking to move my ultegra groupset onto something new after crashing my 04 vigorelli.

I like the feel of 631 Reynolds but am wondering how do Bianchis CrMo or 7005 frames compare?

Thanks for your input!


----------

